# mtd mower deck belt adjustment



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

trying to fix some bugs with my mtd lawn mower. long story short, i cannot get the blades to disengage by adjusting the disengagement rod without having the engine's belt drive pully hitting the deck itself. lengthening the rod applies tension and shortening the rod reduces tension, but allows the deck to travel too far forward.

any ideas?


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Could the belt be worn so much toward thinness that it seats too deep in to the pulleys therefore adding length?

About 15% to 20% of the belt usually rides outside of the pully. If its sunk into the pulley, that would be my thoughts.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i just replaced the belt before i posted this. i never had much luck with this mower. there are more issues to consider than just the belt, but i am starting to consider trying a longer belt...maybe 2 inches.

the other issues are...

i replaced the motor of this rig about a year ago. perhaps i could adjust the position of the motor maybe as much as 1/4 inch...possibly. possibly not.

the mtd i own has straight belt guide pins fixed in one position beside the drive pully. one was missing for a long time and the other bent bad. i straightened the one and replaced the other with a bolt today.
in the past, i always had trouble with the belt burning up where it sat around the drive pully. i have smoked a few belts that way.

in general, i really don't like how this machine is put together and how tricky everything is to adjust. everything is such a PITA too.i hate having to drop the deck for service. i have to pull about 8 cotter pins and a rod to drop the deck. it is real fun to put back together by myself. unfortunately, i am stuck with this rig for a while. someday in the future i will have a 48 inch walk behind.


----------

